# schuber wright (finnex)



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

orchidman said:


> look what i just discovered! schuber wright. shares the same website as finnex, so im assuming they are the same. their stuff looks nice. rimless tanks and lights.....
> http://www.finnex.net/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=37&Itemid=61


If I remember correctly it was just a case of Finnex becoming the official distributer of Schuber Wright in the U.S.

Interesting tech though. Last time I checked they only had a 'Coming Soon' page so thanks for pointing out that they have the page up and the products for sale.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

They are also a Sponsor of the Planted Tank!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...154939-schuber-wright-products-available.html


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats actually where i saw the add, lol! cool that there is another rimless tank out there!


----------

